

Interviewing at a startup - joeteplow
http://blog.42floors.com/interviewing-at-a-startup/

======
themightykevdog
What a load of crap.

"but we know empirically that people who come in dressed in suits rarely work
out well for our team." Really? You keep metrics with clothing formality on
the x-axis and success on the y? Otherwise all you are doing is shoving the
word 'empirically' into a sentence to try to disguise your confirmation bias.

This article makes me madder by the minute.

------
cejast
I think pre-judging someone, based on them walking in with a suit to your
chilled out startup environment, is just as bad as the big corporate companies
judging someone for not wearing one.

I mean in the end you're looking for the right person for the job, not their
expertise on what to wear, right?

